# Pics of my car at the Expo Center Show, CT



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Another...*


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Dig it...  you got a reinforced hood?... those chicks look heavy.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

a SHOW car is the way to go


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

lol @ niky's comments


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice car, but I would never let models sit on my car. 
They even have their damn feet on it!

Nice pic


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks......It was the last show of the season and I'm going to buy a new hood for the next season...carbon fiber ? not sure yet


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Nice pics.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

nice, wish i went, no one could go so i missed out. Jay, were there more imports there? that last 2 times i went there were only like 5 imports in the whole damn thing.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

cool stuff man looks good bit dark though in there 

i wanted to go but I went to my sisters game which was right there in hartford too.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice car! love that unique grille! 

that hood is strong dude...you could probably use it for something else since it can support the weight of those two......hehe


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

nice car indeed, any engine pics?


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Looks good. 

Hey mind hookin' me up wit some of those, I can use a little fun. 

-PC


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Engine pic*


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: Engine pic*



JayL1967 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one word....Header..... 

Nice car!


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

cool engine pic! a HS header will also be good like what myoung said, both visually and in performance


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for the words...and Header good idea ....it will be in my plans for the next year


----------

